# Could use some advice on fixing a silly mistake...



## rficalora (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm working with my son building an electric guitar. We are in the final stage applying finish and in our excitement we sprayed the sanding sealer without masking off the neck pocket. The neck is intended to be glued in but I don't expect the bond will work with the pores now filled with sealer!!

The sealer is water based and has now cured for about two weeks. Is there a way to strip it without sanding?

If not, I think the only recourse will be to mill the neck pocket a bit deeper and wider - which won't be easy as the width has to remain as is at the top so will need to be more like a dado or T-slot shape relief. Can be done, but would like to find a simpler answer that my son can help with (he's 15 and for most of the project I've made jigs for him to then use so he could participate and still be precise).

Appreciate any ideas/suggestions you guys can offer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rficalora said:


> The sealer is water based and has now cured for about two weeks. Is there a way to strip it without sanding?


I would try just wiping out with lacquer thinner. A good wet cleaning should break down the sealer to the point the glue will hold once it dries out. You may need to go with a two part epoxy. Try reproducing what you did on a sample and try it out before doing it on the guitar.


















.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I would try just wiping out with lacquer thinner. A good wet cleaning should break down the sealer to the point the glue will hold once it dries out. You may need to go with a two part epoxy. Try reproducing what you did on a sample and try it out before doing it on the guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has worked well for me, the thinner will dilute it and make it sink further into the wood and expose the surface wood fibers .


.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rficalora (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks both. Will give it a try.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Hit it with a flat file. I've glued up several guitar necks and notice that they really don't need THAT much glue surface to get a strong hold. The neck is going to break before that joint does


----------

